# Oberklasse Objekt = new Unterklasse()



## Javaneser (23. Jun 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe irgendwie aktuell ein kleines Verständnisproblem, was Vererbung, Polymorphie, etc. angeht.
Und ehe ich lange um den heißen Brei rum rede, hier mal ein kleines Beispiel (auf syntaktische Richtigkeit geb ich mal keine Garantie X] )

```
public class Angestellter {

}

public class Bauarbeiter extends Angestellter {
public void bauewas() {
...
}
}
```

So, das wären erstmal 2 sehr sinnvolle Klassen, aber das Problem worauf ich hinaus will, kommt jetzt:

```
public void main() {
Angestellter Arbeiter = new Bauarbeiter();
Arbeiter.bauewas(); //und genau hier das Problem
}
```

Ok, ich hoffe ihr seht was ich meine. ^^
Ich habe also in meiner Unterklasse eine neue Methode, die in der Oberklasse noch nicht vorhanden war und erstelle mir ein Objekt, welches den Typ Oberklasse hat, als ein Objekt vom Typ der Unterklasse und möchte nun diese Methode ausführen. Eclipse sagt mir dann aber immer, dass er die nicht kennt.
Ich weiß, die Sinnhaftigkeit des Beispiels ist in gewisser Weise nicht vorhandne, aber es soll nur verdeutlichen was ich meine.

Habt ihr also eine Idee, wie ich das lösen kann? 


P.S. Die Methode ist nicht in Angestellter, weil andere Unterklassen diese Methode nicht benötigen und auch nicht ausführen sollen, sondern nur der Bauarbeiter.  

Vielen Dank!  

MfG


----------



## Michael... (23. Jun 2010)

Da Angestellter die Methode nicht kennt, kann man die auch nicht direkt aufrufen, auch wenn im Angestellten ein Bauarbeiter steckt.
Erläutere doch mal um was es Dir geht bzw. was Du vorhast, dann kann man Dir konkretere Hilfe geben.
Eventuell ist für Deinen Zweck ein Interface besser geeignet als Vererbung.


----------



## Javaneser (23. Jun 2010)

Das konkrete Problem ist, dass ich eine Ober-Controller-Klasse schreiben möchte, die als protected Attribute einen OberView und ein OberModel hat. Jetzt werden davon einige Sachen abgeleitet, aber ich denke du/ihr seht schon das Problem, denn ich möchte jetzt in einer UnterControllerKlasse das protected OberView und OberModel auch als UnterView bzw. UnterModel erstellen, und die haben eben Methoden, die andere Unterklassen der jeweiligen Oberklasse nicht benötigen. 
Ich hoffe es ist irgendwie verständlich. ^^"

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Eldorado (23. Jun 2010)

Wenn du weißt das der Angestellte zurzeit ein Bauarbeiter ist könntest du auch casten.

```
Bauarbeiter bauarbeiter = (Bauarbeiter) arbeiter;
bauarbeiter.bauWas();
```


----------



## slawaweis (23. Jun 2010)

Javaneser hat gesagt.:


> P.S. Die Methode ist nicht in Angestellter, weil andere Unterklassen diese Methode nicht benötigen und auch nicht ausführen sollen, sondern nur der Bauarbeiter.


wenn diese Methode nur die Klasse Bauarbeiter haben soll, dann hat es keinen Sinn diese auf der Klasse Angestellter aufzurufen. Das wiederspricht einfach der Logik. Wieso will man etwas aufrufen, was die Klasse gar nicht haben *darf*?

Was Du suchst ist die Abfrage, ob ein Objekt einen bestimmten Typ hat. Das geht über instanceof, Beispiel:


```
Angestellter arbeiter = ...;
if(arbeiter instanceof Bauarbeiter)
  ((Bauarbeiter)arbeiter).bauewas();
```

hier wird bauewas() nur dann ausgeführt, wenn auch das Objekt passt, ansonsten passiert nichts.

Slawa


----------



## Javaneser (24. Jun 2010)

Vielen, vielen Dank euch, die Type-Cast Methode werd ich so benutzen.
Mich wundert nur, dass sie das letzte Mal nicht funktioniert hat. Hm. Aber gut, jetzt gehts! 


Vielen Dank!


----------

